# update



## tina (Sep 17, 2010)

Just thought I would post an update... It has been a very tough weekend. I was so out of it on Saturday that I didn't leave the couch the entire day! I was able to get up and go to church and meet my daughter for lunch today. It will be nice to have her home for a couple of days. I feel like I am losing more hair each day and hope it is not caused from the PTU. Horrible muscle aches and sometimes it just hurts so much I can't even walk! I just really want this to be over and to finally start to feel better. (sorry, I had a short pitty party) I really don't know what I would do without this board! Just having a place to go helps more than anything.
Huggs ~ Tina


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

Sorry you are feeling so bad! My thoughts and prayers are with you! Hope you feel better really soon.

Hugs & Blessings to You!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tina said:


> Just thought I would post an update... It has been a very tough weekend. I was so out of it on Saturday that I didn't leave the couch the entire day! I was able to get up and go to church and meet my daughter for lunch today. It will be nice to have her home for a couple of days. I feel like I am losing more hair each day and hope it is not caused from the PTU. Horrible muscle aches and sometimes it just hurts so much I can't even walk! I just really want this to be over and to finally start to feel better. (sorry, I had a short pitty party) I really don't know what I would do without this board! Just having a place to go helps more than anything.
> Huggs ~ Tina


Aw; Tina. I think it might be a good idea for you to check w/ your doctor tomorrow. Or even today if they are working on Columbus Day.


----------



## pamela24 (Oct 4, 2010)

Be strong Tina, thinking of you, had a horrible weekend myself got through it with help from here.

Love

Pamela:hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

pamela24 said:


> Be strong Tina, thinking of you, had a horrible weekend myself got through it with help from here.
> 
> Love
> 
> Pamela:hugs:


And a big hug to you also {{{{Pamela}}}}


----------



## tina (Sep 17, 2010)

Pam ~ I will keep you in my thoughts. I called the Dr today and he told me to keep taking the PTU and to add Claratin each day. Apparently I am alregic to the PTU too but need to try to continue taking it until we can get my levels down some for surgery. Keep your fingers crossed that the Claratin does its job! I will be so glad when this comes to an end...


----------

